# Lost and confused



## girlinsc (May 13, 2019)

I'm just lost in my thoughts I don't know where my marriage is headed or if I want it to continue. We're both in our early 30s, have two kids, and there's been talk of divorce and separations for the past few months neither of us has made an effort to move. I want to work on things but he says he's confused I feel like he's dragging this out I don't feel appreciated, or loved. He told me some things he wanted me to work on and I the same I feel like he's made no effort . This past mother's day I took off on a Saturday he blew me off to hang with his cousin it hurt deep I haven't had a Saturday off since April. I try to talk about counseling but he blows that off and I just feel dumb and used at this point. He keeps saying I love you and our family but I don't know what I want he's been saying this since January and I'm tired of hearing it a decision needs to be made and we've been married for 8 years together for like 13 I don't even know how to leave

Livvie
online
Member
Join: Jan 2014
Mentions: 46
Posts: 1728

35 minutes ago · #2
What kinds of things did you each ask the other to work on?
girlinsc
online
Registered User
Join: about 2 hours ago
Posts: 2

30 minutes ago · #3
Sex, finances, communication


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Hi girlinsc, 

I just read your story an tears filled my eyes. Your story sounds almost like mine so I truly feel your pain . Just KNOW your not alone and for some reason relationships & marriage are breaking up and divorce is on a raise ....................
The only advice I keep getting off here is file for a divorce. I'm going to tell you to do what's right for you and your children. Some Men are selfish an sometimes they never values what they have til it's gone .😔

My Prayers & best wishes to you that it all works out .


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

girlinsc said:


> I'm just lost in my thoughts I don't know where my marriage is headed or if I want it to continue. We're both in our early 30s, have two kids, and there's been talk of divorce and separations for the past few months neither of us has made an effort to move. I want to work on things but he says he's confused I feel like he's dragging this out I don't feel appreciated, or loved. He told me some things he wanted me to work on and I the same I feel like he's made no effort . This past mother's day I took off on a Saturday he blew me off to hang with his cousin it hurt deep I haven't had a Saturday off since April. I try to talk about counseling but he blows that off and I just feel dumb and used at this point. He keeps saying I love you and our family but I don't know what I want he's been saying this since January and I'm tired of hearing it a decision needs to be made and we've been married for 8 years together for like 13 I don't even know how to leave
> 
> *Livvie
> online
> ...


*
*

What does all this mean?
What are we to make of it?
Is this how you communicate with him?
It's very confusing?


----------

